# Medina/Hinckley area processors



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

I am looking for a deer processor in the Medina/Hinckley area. I normally process my deer on my own, but if I drop a deer during early archery when it is warm, I really don't want to deal with the hassle. Last year I took two deer to a processor near Lodi, was very impressed with the work/packaging, but I am looking for something a little bit closer to home. Any info helps


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

The place in Lodi you mentioned...is that the one near the intersection of 42 and 224?

I saw a sign for deer processing recently somewhere on Rt.57, about two miles south of Medina square, but I didn't come back through that way to check it out or get the phone number.

There was place right near the square I took a deer to once...a butcher shop...did a nice job, but they closed down.

I'll try to remember to have a look at our local papers this weekend to see if anyone has put an ad in for processing and let you know what I find.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

The place I was refering to is on SR 604 between SR 83 and SR 3


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Another option is in Olmsted falls. I take acouple there every year to have ground and packaged so we have ground all year in the freezer. I never had the standard cut done there. I never liked the way any place doe's the standard cut. So I do that at home so my steaks are all meat. I have a hand grinder but perfer to pay to have it done. 

http://www.hallsqualitymeats.com/


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Mike, 

I'll have to check them out. Thanks. By the way, I have an electric grinder that you can borrow if you ever need to use it


----------



## Draggin' Fish (Jul 10, 2007)

I'll second Hall's Meats in Olmsted Falls. I've had several deer processed there. Their prices are reasonable, good quality, and the different types of sausage they make are excellent.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Keller Meats on Rt. 83 has done mine and several friends of mine for years. They have a good processing selection. :!


----------



## NIGHT MAGIC (Jun 13, 2011)

Theres a guy on albion rd in north royalton i use , does a nice job price is good his name is jim phone # is 1-440-237-2137 he has a quick turn around took two this weekend and have them back already


----------



## stano (Apr 24, 2007)

Yup. Keller's and Mack's are in Lodi. I prefer Keller's. They do the best job around. I live in Hinckley and hunt around home. I know that there used to be a butcher in downtown Medina but I'm not sure if they are still around. If they are it was on 42(Pearl Road).


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Took a doe to Jim in N. Royalton this evening. Real nice guy, runs his operation out of his garage. 75 bucks for the basic job. will report back on his work when i get her back tomorrow.


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

I got my deer back from Jim in N. Royalton last night. 1 day turn-around, well packaged and just how I asked it to be prepared. Well worth the $75 bucks if you ask me.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Took my buck to Jim on Saturday. Normally I process myself (unless it is early in the season when it is warm), but I was dead tired by the time I got home and just didn't want to deal with it. Not sure if I would go back again though. I've been cutting meat and making jerkey the last few days. Seems like I've found quite a few deer hairs in each package I've opened. Lots of fat and silverskin left on the meat as well. That stuff sucks, but can be dealt with. The main issue that I had was the fact that I requested 6 lbs of hot smokies and an 8 lb log of summer sausage. Now I gave the deer to Jim to be processed on Saturday at about 4:00pm. Jim had 3 deer hanging when I got there. The next day at 6:00pm, I received my packaged meat, head, cape, AND THE SMOKIES AND SUMMER SAUSAGE!!! There is no way in hell that someone can take *MY* deer, butcher it, grind it, mix in seasonings, let it sit for 24 hours, put it into casings, dehydrate/smoke it, and have it to me the next day at 6:00pm. NO WAY!!! It is very obvious that this guy is making the smokies/sausage/etc ahead of time, and giving it to people when they pick up their butchered deer. It may just be me, but I want to eat the deer that *I* killed. I don't want to eat some deer that someone gut shot, found a day or two later, and turned into the processor ahead of me. I'm pretty sure that the meat I got was mine, due to the sheer quantity that I received from the large deer I killed, but I cannot say 100% for sure. I will take it as a lesson learned and will continue to process myself. Hope this will save someone else any potential headaches


----------



## NIGHT MAGIC (Jun 13, 2011)

Jims been doing deer for me for 6 years now, always does a great job , never had a problem with his processing, tried halls once very pricey and I know i didnt get all the meat back, I am very confident that I get my deer back from jim, and i get all thats coming to me, hes a staight up guy, sorry if you had a bad experiance with him


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

He's a nice guy and the turn around time was great. The quality just wasn't the best. Hearing that at least makes me believe more that the regular meat I got back was all mine minus the weight in smokies and ss


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

That's how thurns in Columbus does it too...i'm sure many others do too. Probably not worth turning on the grider for only one deer or something.



I_Shock_Em said:


> Took my buck to Jim on Saturday. Normally I process myself (unless it is early in the season when it is warm), but I was dead tired by the time I got home and just didn't want to deal with it. Not sure if I would go back again though. I've been cutting meat and making jerkey the last few days. Seems like I've found quite a few deer hairs in each package I've opened. Lots of fat and silverskin left on the meat as well. That stuff sucks, but can be dealt with. The main issue that I had was the fact that I requested 6 lbs of hot smokies and an 8 lb log of summer sausage. Now I gave the deer to Jim to be processed on Saturday at about 4:00pm. Jim had 3 deer hanging when I got there. The next day at 6:00pm, I received my packaged meat, head, cape, AND THE SMOKIES AND SUMMER SAUSAGE!!! There is no way in hell that someone can take *MY* deer, butcher it, grind it, mix in seasonings, let it sit for 24 hours, put it into casings, dehydrate/smoke it, and have it to me the next day at 6:00pm. NO WAY!!! It is very obvious that this guy is making the smokies/sausage/etc ahead of time, and giving it to people when they pick up their butchered deer. It may just be me, but I want to eat the deer that *I* killed. I don't want to eat some deer that someone gut shot, found a day or two later, and turned into the processor ahead of me. I'm pretty sure that the meat I got was mine, due to the sheer quantity that I received from the large deer I killed, but I cannot say 100% for sure. I will take it as a lesson learned and will continue to process myself. Hope this will save someone else any potential headaches


----------



## PiperTim (Nov 30, 2012)

Ok, I am new here, and I hope tomorrow to have this problem. What are going rates for processing in Medina and what do you get for that. I was tring to look around the net and I saw one guy paying almost $400 after all the "extras" were added in.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Agitation Free said:


> Keller Meats on Rt. 83 has done mine and several friends of mine for years. They have a good processing selection. :!


I hate to go back on a recommendation however, I just got my second deer back from Kellers. Bad news. My first deer dressed out at 100#. The second deer was much larger. Very big doe. I was told it dressed out at 75#. Funny thing is that the guy in front of me was almost in shock that his doe dressed at 120#+. He was going around saying he never imagined it was that big. He said to everyone in the store that it looked much smaller. Paid for 20# of trail bologna and got home to find out it weighed 16#. My pick up order showed that they processed 20# of summer sausage but I received none. Was charged though. Received back only 44# of meat. Cost $175.00. Was assured I got my deer back. No way. A long time good customer no more. Got burned big time today.


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

i know a guy on a road kill list for his city. He will always take those to the processor because he knows he will be back someone elses deer. After hearing that I do all my own deer.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

this is why I do mine myself....from the shot placement to the table....I know who and how it has been taken care of....paid once and never again....for the warmer hunting I have a big cooler that most deer will fit in....use to have an old fridg, that I could stuff one into....


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Been taking mine to Tucker Packing Co next to Smuckers in Orrville for the past three years. Just straight up butchering there. Ground with little beef fat added, loins/tenderloins, and round steaks. All vacuum sealed in 1lbs packages for about $110-120.

Always clean, no gristle or hair.

Was recommended to me by Whitefeather's in Creston when they quit doing deer.


----------

